# Fish pics



## shev

oh, and I have a bit of a hornwort mess that I keep removing from my 55 gallon. stupid leaves keep falling off so I took it all out.









flounder









http://img126.echo.cx/img126/4233/dvc013181ok.jpg
marble hatchet fish









http://img290.echo.cx/img290/6113/dvc012641kk.jpg
http://img263.echo.cx/img263/6619/dvc013040wf.jpg
tire track eel









http://img261.echo.cx/img261/8795/dvc013102rr.jpg
buenos aires tetras, gold/blue oguramis, african butterfly fish.









Black ghost knife hiding










rainbow shark









stiped rapheal catfish


----------



## Shaggy

Nice pics shev. Do you have a pic of your whole tank?


----------



## shev

Not all of those fish are in the same tank. I got hit with some black brush algae quite a while ago. It really devestated my tank, wiped out my dwarf sag field, and mangled my amazon swords and mondo grass. There werent enough plants in there for me to light the whole tank with plant bulbs, so I took out all the plants and put them in a different much smaller tank with a lot of co2 and liquid carbon. got rid of the bba, and now I left them in there to grow out a bit. so my tank is pretty empty. so empty I had to put in the novelty plastic mushroom decoration in the tank.


----------



## fishfreaks

wow very nice


----------



## ALFA WOLF

HOw big is that rainbow


----------



## fishboy

i like your eel and butterfly fish how big are they?


----------



## fishboy

also, where'd you get the fw flounder and what size tank does it need


----------



## shev

rainbow is around 4-4.5 inches

tire track is 14 inches

african butterfly fish is about 3.5 inches

fw flounder I believe is the USA native flounder, not the peru one. Its in a 10 gallon lightly salted, moving him to a 20 more salted gallon pretty soon. he's only an inch long.


----------



## ALFA WOLF

ah how cute did u get it from a store.


----------



## shev

yeah, I got them all at a petstore, not off the net.









newest fish. otocinclus


----------



## shev

http://img56.echo.cx/img56/1413/dvc015460ym.jpg
http://img56.echo.cx/img56/300/dvc015357yu.jpg









female right, male left. breeding pair of kribensis.
http://img138.echo.cx/img138/6186/dvc015257wp.jpg












otocinclus: file:///F:/DCIM/100JVCGR/DVC01533.JPGhttp://img138.echo.cx/img138/6186/dvc015257wp.jpg


http://img138.echo.cx/img138/6186/dvc015257wp.jpg


----------



## Shaggy

Hey shev, take a picture of your tank.


----------



## fishfreaks

how many tanks do you have shev?


----------



## shev

just 4 tanks.


























is what my 55 used to look like.


----------



## fishfreaks

cool, how many gallons are they??


----------



## shev

55, 20, 10, and a 2. but just yesterday I took down the 20 because we are getting new flooring so now I have 25 inches of fish in my 10.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Your bgk looks good... but he hides very funnily  Sorry about the loss  .
I also start missing mine 
Other pics are cool too.


----------



## shev

thanks maxpayne.

new pics. heres my 10 gallon, I use a piece of plastic to divide 1/3rd of the top 3 inches of the tank to keep the duckweed from covering the whole top.










I didnt like the large pvc pipe in the middle so I buried it. it has a curve so one end comes up and I cut a whole in a coconut cave and covered it. 










and the other end comes up under a piece of arched drftwood.










and a cabomba/acnarchis/rotala indica background plant.


----------



## fishfreaks

tank looks great shev!! what fish do you have in there?


----------



## shev

tire track eel, 4 gouramis, african butterfly fish, african knife fish, rainbow shark. im going to get another african knife this weekend.


----------



## shev




----------



## fishfreaks

Wow, that eel looks pretty nice!!


----------



## DUSTIN323

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL I love the eel I've always wanted one.


----------



## Chazwick

Wow, i am loving the look of those Marble Hatch Fish!!!!!  lol
They are so cute... has anyone got any information on them?


----------



## fishboy

that a brown knife in the picture above the eel on this page? It would make sense, you can't keep 2 electric fish together


----------



## shev

Yeah, african knife. but the eel isn't electrical either.


----------

